# Night time paw licking



## orestis (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi all,

Mucho has this strange habits where during bed time, he'll start licking and lightly biting his paws. Also he'll start "chewing" the hair on his legs.

Apart from coloring one paw red, and causing some mats, I'm not worried he'll do any damage... yet. I am curious because while I think he does it out of boredom, during the day he never does it, at least never in such intensity. He always starts the moment we go to bed and he jumps in with us. Eventually he'll settle down, but in the morning we also hear him doing those things. 

The curious things is that there are big spells of inactivity during the daytime as well, but he prefers to start working on a chew toy, then quietly lie down and sleep on a pillow.

I've thought of giving him a night-time chew toy, but the only indestructible ones we've found are some real bones that make quite a racket when they inevitably fall down to the floor. Apart from waking us, they definitely annoy the apartment below.

Has anyone experienced something similar?


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Is Mucho getting enough exercise during the day? It may be that additional exercise would tire him sufficiently that he would sleep at night rather than paw lick.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I would bring him to the vet and have his paws checked out. Could be habit, could be allergies.


----------



## orestis (Aug 26, 2013)

Vet has checked; no visible signs of allergies. Only a single paw has turned red; Wouldn't he lick all paws the same in case of an allergy?

He gets *some* exercise - we go for three 20 minute off-leash walks a day, plus many sessions of chasing the ball and each other, both outdoors and indoors. I don't know how to judge if it's enough or not. When he was younger he'd initiate some RLH sessions in the house but now we have to get him excited to run around.


----------



## JANEOC (Aug 28, 2009)

*Paw licking*

My Lola suffers from seasonal allergies which last about 8 weeks each year. My solution to stop the paw licking and biting was to purchase some newborn baby socks. She has been very good at keeping them on and does not try to pull them off. The best part - she STOPPED the licking. I am thankful it is only for a short time - don't know if I would want to do this all year long.


----------



## orestis (Aug 26, 2013)

Jane, I doubt Mucho will tolerate those baby socks but I'll get two pairs for him just to have fun. Even if it doesn't work he'll have some socks of his own, instead of stealing mine all the time 

On a more serious note, it could very well be that it's a seasonal allergy. We haven't noticed this during winter time at all.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

orestis said:


> Jane, I doubt Mucho will tolerate those baby socks but I'll get two pairs for him just to have fun. Even if it doesn't work he'll have some socks of his own, instead of stealing mine all the time
> 
> On a more serious note, it could very well be that it's a seasonal allergy. We haven't noticed this during winter time at all.


Our first Havanese, Bailey, did that and it was definitely caused by seasonal allergies, as he wouldn't do it during the winter at all. He got all the fur between his pads stained a dark red from licking and chewing and then it would clear up during the winter months. We moved from one part of the state to another when he was 9 years old and his old vet thought that could help because of the different vegetation. Initially it did, but after living in the new area for a while, his system got used to it and it started again.


----------



## My2Havs (Jun 5, 2009)

On a more serious note, it could very well be that it's a seasonal allergy. We haven't noticed this during winter time at all.[/quote]

Maybe some Benadryl would help if you give it about an hour before bed if you have it there in Greece. Dosage is 1mg per lb. It never helped my dogs but it's worth a try since it works for some dogs. If you don't have it, you could ask your vet what antihistimine would be appropriate to try.
Monica, Dooley & Roxie


----------



## orestis (Aug 26, 2013)

The vet has seen Mucho up close and has advised against giving him any medicine for now - and I'm inclined to agree. He's prescribed a special shampoo though and I'm using that now. Not sure if it makes any difference yet, it might take a while for everyone to get used to a new paw-cleaning routine.


----------



## AprilS (Sep 11, 2014)

My Lucy had this problem last winter: licking paws, chewing nails, nibbling at legs. One paw was red from her saliva. It turned out to be the first indication of allergies. The local vets whom I think are very good in other areas, were not helpful. I actually think most vets are not very knowledgeable about allergies and sensitivities; nor do they have much to offer in treatment (as with doctors and people!). I was very fortunate to discover a wholistic vet within three hours of where I live. She doesn't have a quick fix for sensitivities, but took a swab from Lucy's feet and confirmed she had an overgrowth of yeast. 
The solution is to do foot dips. Mix apple cider water and vinegar, half and half, and dip each foot in it once a day. I used 1/2 cup of each and found I could reuse it for three days. I'd do it after our morning walk. They don't need to soak, just in and out, squeeze out the excess and that's it. By the time we returned a month later, Lucy had stopped the licking and the vet said her feet look great. That was in the spring and there has been no recurrence. 

Sadly, her environmental allergies have blossomed. I am now waiting for a food sensitivity test kit from Nutriscan. I am quite excited about the possibility of nailing down anything going on in this realm. Lucy's been on cooked pork, kale, broccoli, algae-based omega 3s and some other supplements since spring. Another resource the vet mentioned is a book called Pets at Risk: From Allergies to Cancer: Remedies for an Unsuspected Epidemic. She feels that this vet/author has a piece of the puzzle, so I am also waiting for this to arrive. Jean Dodds, who developed Nutriscan which uses saliva to test for the 24 most common food allergens, is a highly accredited vet and has a blog with lots of interesting health information (especially around allergies, sensitivities, and thyroid issues). 

With any dog with yeast problems, I'd be on the lookout over time for other signs of allergies or sensitivities. My understanding is that they often first start showing up around age two. Good luck with Mucho! (what a great name!)


----------



## AprilS (Sep 11, 2014)

*foot dips*

Actually I meant apple cider vinegar and water as you probably guessed.


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

With any dog with yeast problems, I'd be on the lookout over time for other signs of allergies or sensitivities. My understanding is that they often first start showing up around age two. Good luck with Mucho! (what a great name!)[/QUOTE]

Wow. Lucky started working over his feet at night at around two. Can be noisy if he chews and he works pretty hard, as if he's trying to get something out from between his toes. Could it be allergies? Why the feet? Is it from contact with something on the ground that's covered in the winter? Are they scratching an itch? Is there harm in just letting it go?? Very interesting. Thanks for this info.


----------



## AprilS (Sep 11, 2014)

In Pets at Risk, the author explains that the specialized cells in the body that respond to allergens by producing histamine in dogs are located in the paws, sides of the face, armpits, and groin. And then of course, think how much direct contact a dog's feet have with all sorts of stuff.

If Lucky is chewing at his feet, I would assume that they are uncomfortable and so would be concerned to address the situation. I'd look to check that there are no cuts there or prickles etc. then why not try the cider vinegar and water dip for a few days and see if it helps? If it does, keep it up for a few weeks. It is easy and costs almost nothing and might be very helpful to Lucky. If it is yeast and you just leave it, he will continue to be uncomfortable and his immune system will become increasingly imbalanced. If it isn't yeast, it could be that his feet are getting irritated by what he is walking through outside and the dips would be cleansing and soothing.

I just received the Pets at Risk book yesterday and think it might just be a godsend. Lucy went from foot licking and chewing a year ago to full-blown allergies in six months. I sent a saliva sample off to Nutriscan Monday for testing for food intolerances. I hope I was able to get enough saliva on that piece of rope you put in their mouth. 2ml would be nothing for a big dog but seems like a lot for an 11 lb. Hav! 

I hope you are able to ease Lucky's discomfort!


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

*Thank you April et. al.*

I hope you are able to ease Lucky's discomfort![/QUOTE]

Thanks so for your concern and guidance. I HAVE noticed that Lucky has started to avoid voiding (a mouthful) on pine needles, loaded with sap this time of year, and is seeking out maple leaves patches or the sides of the dirt road. Maybe he has a sense of it. It's a mess anyways getting the pitch out of his feet. I'll try the rinse as you suggest and am so grateful for the Forum's wisdom and assistance. I of course read the activity as nail biting and have been looking for things that might be upsetting to him (e.g. he really has started watching tv and some shows clearly upset him and he leaves the room-not kidding, really). But allergies makes way more sense. Thanks so much.


----------



## AprilS (Sep 11, 2014)

*nail biting*

Well one _does_ wonder about nail-biting! I actually noticed that Lucy would chew at the nails on her hind paws from when she was little. Often in bed at night. I never did figure that out. There was no licking the bottom of her paws or nibbling her legs at that time that I recall.

Interesting your comments about TV. If you just think of the sound track of so many shows these days, I don't think it is too far-fetched to wonder if it is distressing to a dog!

Do let us know how things go with Lucky. That pine pitch is awful, isn't it? I'm not sure what would be the best for getting it out. Alcohol maybe and then some soap and water? I've not had a lot of a problem with that, thankfully, and have taken the easy solution and just cut it out.


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

I've not had a lot of a problem with that, thankfully, and have taken the easy solution and just cut it out.[/QUOTE]

Me too. I cut it off. But yuk. Will let you know how things progress. As for TV, Lucky goes nuts over animal commercials (and responds to animal shapes as cartoons as well) and really likes golf.


----------



## AprilS (Sep 11, 2014)

Oh that's funny! Does he get upset and leave if the golfer he is rooting for misses? I like to watch tennis and wondered what it was like for Lucy to see that ball going back and forth but she isn't really into balls that are right in front of her so she just snuggles up and goes to sleep next to me.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I gave my Maddie special shampoo for itchy skin and also added salmon oil to her diet. She did better but the vet also gave some medication because she had irritated herself so much that it wouldn't go away. Its like any skin the more you irritate it the more it bothers you. I swear by Apple cider vinegar. I now when she starts bothering herself I bath with oatmeal shampoo the vinegar and it really seems to help. Its a mixture with water and is the final rinse that you leave in. If you read about it people even use it as a conditioner. I have friends with Havanese who lick and bight their paws and later found out it was an allergy so you may want to think about the food or environment elements that may be different from before. I hope she gets better soon.


----------

